# Stencils



## NeilYeag (Jul 1, 2019)

I am going to try my hand at doing some stenciling. I have been sending all of my blades out for laser engraving. But thought I would give this a shot. I worked from plans from Ernie (Blue Lightning Stencil) and bought the stencils from him. I hope this cheap battery charger will work..! Only one problem, I put the stencils away in a secure place so I would not loose them, now I cant remember what I did with them......:(

Any of you all with any experience in this?


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 1, 2019)

NeilYeag said:


> Only one problem, I put the stencils away in a secure place so I would not loose them, now I cant remember what I did with them......:(
> 
> Any of you all with any experience in this?
> View attachment 168082



Absolutely I'm very experienced at this. I can't find anything I set someplace so I wont lose it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 1, 2019)

Ernie is a great guy. The stencils will work like a charm. I use a personalizer but his system will work equally well.


----------



## NeilYeag (Jul 2, 2019)

Foot Patrol said:


> Ernie is a great guy. The stencils will work like a charm. I use a personalizer but his system will work equally well.



I understand that one can get cartridges for a P-touch Printer that work as stencils. Any experience with that? I really want to be able to put steel info and a serial numbers on the blades as well. Like I said Now I do it by sending for laser engraving.


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Jul 2, 2019)

Neil now that i think on this its obvious you can! I have printed on gloss pages w laser and acetone transferred before..... you have to be able to print a mirror image to do it that way.... here is a link saying he does it but sans the actual cartridge info.... Im eager to know as it would cut down my laser costs too.... i will do some more digging... in the meantime: https://www.simply-knives.com/2019/01/how-to-make-metal-etching-markings/


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Jul 2, 2019)

Found a thread on reddit w the info and links: (the following pasted in)

Here's a good video on the etching label tape: 



and one on the Poor Man's Etcher: 




Saturated salt water worked reasonably well, but I bought some SCE-1 electrolyte (the green kind - I think from Jantz) which seems better. For stencils, I found a total eureka solution: they make "stencil tape" for those Brother label-makers. I think it was $20 per 10ft cartridge of 3/4" tape. And I bought a PC-connected labelmaker (Brother PT-P700) for $76 - both on Amazon.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## SubVet10 (Jul 2, 2019)

As soon as I put something away, or the better half makes me, I lose it. 
If you are making just a mark, I saw a vid where two 9 volts worked. For etching you need to up the juice.


----------



## NeilYeag (Jul 2, 2019)

Thanks Sarah @Echoashtoreth , I ordered some stencil tape from Amazon. They stock that printer here but not the tape! Lets see, will take a shot at it. I have Ferric Chloride Solution that I think mixed with some salt will work as an etching chemical.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Jul 2, 2019)

You're welcome Neal. You'd be surprised how well you can etch w just current and salt water let me know how it works!


----------

